# COD4 on dial up?



## lolomg4 (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi, I was just wondering if I could play COD4 on dial up as I live on a hill and the poops that supply cable don't find it in their interest to run a line up...
-Anyway, I pinged a local cod4 server using command prompt and it was around 150-180m/s- is that too slow? and is there more to it than just ping?
-I can't check it on Cod4 because I don't have a video card yet-gotta buy one but I've been playing at my grandmas house on broadband.
THANKS TO ANYONE THAT HELPS ME OUT :smile:


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

http://www.satellitefamily.com/satellite-internet.asp


----------



## lolomg4 (Mar 30, 2008)

I heard satellite high speed is really bad and wow that's expensive-so 180m/s is too slow?what if I created my own server for cod4 and got other players to use my server?
If I can't play on dial up I guess I'll just have to wait for Fiber Optic whenever the heck that comes around.. :sigh:


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

i run at about 100ms

its not all ms though 

also you would not lag with your own server but everyone else would soits safe to bet they wouldn't play on it anymore


are you sure you can't get dsl it goes through your phone line....


----------



## lolomg4 (Mar 30, 2008)

yeah I'm sure -I don't know why but it's annoying as hell. I hate dial up so bad...
Thanks for the info


----------



## lolomg4 (Mar 30, 2008)

Would it be worth playing on dial up though?or would I just lag and clicks would take like 5 seconds..?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

hmmm idk about 5 secmore like half of one


----------



## Rusty_NZ (Apr 8, 2008)

lolomg4 said:


> Hi, I was just wondering if I could play COD4 on dial up as I live on a hill and the poops that supply cable don't find it in their interest to run a line up...
> -Anyway, I pinged a local cod4 server using command prompt and it was around 150-180m/s- is that too slow? and is there more to it than just ping?
> -I can't check it on Cod4 because I don't have a video card yet-gotta buy one but I've been playing at my grandmas house on broadband.
> THANKS TO ANYONE THAT HELPS ME OUT :smile:


Are you serious? You cant possibly think that you are going to online game with dial up. 
You will lag and warp too much when connection to a server to play. 
And if you are going to hold a server you couldnt even play one person. as your upload speed needs to be A LOT HIGHER THEN DIAL UP TO HAVE A SERVER.


----------



## lolomg4 (Mar 30, 2008)

Rusty your post really doesn't help me at all, why would you post? It was a question and yes I'm completely serious why do you have to be an A-hole about it? Go to hell Mr. Troll.


----------



## 1shotDROP (Mar 16, 2008)

Dial up will not work, plain and simple, sorry. Maybe you could protest the "poops" that won't run the line up to your house. That's garbage, you'll be a paying customer. Have you also tried highspeed? Maybe they'll run it up then, you'll be paying more but at least maybe they will see it as in "their best interest." If I have to, I'll come beat them up, just give me the word.:wink:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Good advice from RustyNZ. Dialup is not suitable for most online games, especially demanding games like CoD4.


----------



## lolomg4 (Mar 30, 2008)

Rusty_NZ said:


> Are you serious? You cant possibly think that you are going to online game with dial up.


 -Well I don't mean to be overly rude with rusty but the way he stated it was a bit mean and he asked me if I'm serious... No I just like wasting peoples time by making them post-I wouldn't do that. 
It's annoying how I can't get high speed internet I mean I only live around 30 miles from Cincinnati. I can't get dsl, cable, or fiber optic and satellite doesn't work for gaming as it pings around like 500m/s or 600m/s or something.
-Can I really protest it to the isp companies? They don't even have our road listed like it doesn't exist or something...


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

yeah i did think it was alittle rude

but it is true dial up atm is really to slow for alot of things


----------



## 1shotDROP (Mar 16, 2008)

Well..you could write a formal complaint to the company, which may or may not work, or what I would do is pitch in a few extra bucks a month to get High speed rather then DSL, that way, they're getting a little more something out of it, maybe then it would be more worth their while, naddamean?


----------



## lolomg4 (Mar 30, 2008)

I can't get high speed:normal:, I am limited to dial up I've called every isp company that is around.:sigh:


----------



## 1shotDROP (Mar 16, 2008)

Well, hate to say it but it looks like you're going to have to go satellite or nothing. Unless you can figure out another way.


----------



## lolomg4 (Mar 30, 2008)

Man that stinks...  Satellite won't work either because the ping takes so long and they also limit usage so after a certain time of access on the internet per day they limit your connection speed to 56k...yup bs.
I can still play at my grandmas house though so it ain't gonna kill me :wink:


----------



## 1shotDROP (Mar 16, 2008)

Wow, you must like live out in no mans land lol :smile:, sorry about it not working out. Good luck though, happy gaming


----------



## Rusty_NZ (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey Lolomg4 sorry for coming across the wrong way. I wasnt trying to be a prck about it just trying to be straight up. How many people live with in 5km of you? If atleast 6 Band together and all get dsl. with same ISP. may have to sign up for 12 months but atleast you'd get it.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

This may be worth mentioning that my friend gamed on satalite it lagged alittle but i worked just fine (as long as someone else was not downloading or anthing)


----------



## lolomg4 (Mar 30, 2008)

Hey Rusty sorry about that then man I thought you were aiming for that tone. :1angel: Around 8 houses within 5km, I hope they say yeah :grin:
Oh and satellite is too much money in equipment for me but thanks for helping out, might think about it if I can't find 6 people that would want dsl and they have a nice deal on equipment.:smile:
-:sigh:I got an infraction I just noticed... what was that for.


----------

